# News Flash: Uber raises rates in Arizona/Phoenix area.



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

I recieved this email today saying that Uber has raised the rates in the Phoenix area, as of Monday, 4/20/2015. Check your mail.



















uberX FARES ARE INCREASING IN PHOENIX

Rube you wonderful driver you!!!!, partners are earning big on Uber, with more riders taking trips than ever before. Starting Monday, we're increasing rider fares in Phoenix to help you take home even more from every trip.

With increased uberX prices and partner earnings staying strong in Phoenix, the Winter Warmup fare guarantees will be ending Sunday, April 19th, at 1159pm MST.

Please see the new uberX rates in Phoenix listed below, scheduled to begin Monday, April 20th, at 12am MST.










What it is suppose to show is Existing Price New Price

Existing Price New Price

Base $ 1.00 ` $1. 50
Per Mile $ 0.90 $ 1.05
Per Minute $ 0.16 $ 0.18
Minimum $ 4.00 $ 4.00
Safe Rides $ 1.00 $ 1.00
Uber Fee $ 0.20 $ 0.20

These updates are expected to increase your earnings as we head into the summer months, and as always, we'll keep you posted on any changes.

Thank you for your partnership!

Uber Operations

Uber Technologies Inc.
1455 Market Street San Francisco, CA 94103

Get Help View Online Unsubscribe

PS Please note, I might have used a little poetic license on their salutation to me.


----------



## UberLyftguy (Feb 2, 2015)

I really hope they raise prices nationwide, but this is a start. From an existing rider's perspective, low prices are awesome. But from a driver's perspective, they are terrible. I am honestly surprised that Uber and Lyft can still get new drivers to sign up with rates as low as they are.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

15cents per mile increase
some is better than none yes
but this is still insulting to Uber drivers


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Taxi fare finder says the average cab price in Phoenix is $2.50/mile + door fee+ gratuity. That's where X should be. 

Trouble is, half the X drivers WANT the rates kept way below taxi rates. Go figure.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah, I guess it's all part of the global domination scheme. Crush the competition on the backs of the existing drivers. 

Even if X was 10% below cab fares, it would still be a great deal. We get there quickly, on demand. Should be a cleaner car, no cash/transaction required and if there was a problem, you can complain and get an adjustment. You get none of that with a cab. So why are X rates less than half what a cab is in most places and why are folks breaking their ass to do it?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

My meter here in AZ is $2.95 flag drop, $2.25 per mile, $30 per hour wait time. ($0.50 per minute)

I worked under 11 hours yesterday and took home $181 after *all* expenses.


----------



## UberLyftguy (Feb 2, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yeah, I guess it's all part of the global domination scheme. Crush the competition on the backs of the existing drivers.
> 
> Even if X was 10% below cab fares, it would still be a great deal. We get there quickly, on demand. Should be a cleaner car, no cash/transaction required and if there was a problem, you can complain and get an adjustment. You get none of that with a cab. So why are X rates less than half what a cab is in most places and why are folks breaking their ass to do it?


So true, I couldn't have said it better. I think what a lot of ridesharing drivers don't realize is that while they get paid a little extra cash, they are putting a ton of wear and tear on their vehicles, and also don't factor in the time it takes to make that few extra bucks.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't put any wear and tear on my vehicle, except for the 5 miles I drive to go get a cab.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> My meter here in AZ is $2.95 flag drop, $2.25 per mile, $30 per hour wait time. ($0.50 per minute)
> 
> I worked under 11 hours yesterday and took home $181 after *all* expenses.


Sounds about right. That's $32,000/year if you work 2000 hours (which is a low figure for cabbies.)

Then throw in tips (or did you include those into the $181.00?) and you may end up with $38,000 or more.

This is a reasonable wage for working a reasonable number of hours each year.

Some cabbies will work more hours and make more. Some cabbies will earn more than others because they're smarter or get better tips.

I feel an independent, full time UBER X driver should be able to earn a similar net income. But that's assuming UBER will stop artificially fixing the rates below the prevailing taxi rates.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

stuber said:


> Sounds about right. That's $32,000/year if you work 2000 hours (which is a low figure for cabbies.)
> 
> Then throw in tips (or did you include those into the $181.00?) and you may end up with $38,000 or more.
> 
> ...


That figure is total revenue, including tips, minus total expenses.

The problem with Uber is you have to buy/maintain your own vehicle.

Plus the insurance problems, etc...


----------

